

I taught a homeless man to code - justincormack
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/nov/02/experience-taught-homeless-man-computer

======
Raphmedia
Awesome, I really like that.

Our hour daily private lessons for two months, this is worth more than
anything else you could give to him.

We were talking about this in another HN post, I'm glad to see someone is
actually doing that.

~~~
scholia
This story has been all over the tech press since August, so I'll be slightly
surprised if you've missed it:

[https://medium.com/architecting-a-
life/fee8f3ee97a0](https://medium.com/architecting-a-life/fee8f3ee97a0)

The high points came when he was arrested and then released.

[http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/16/nypd-releases-homeless-
cod...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/16/nypd-releases-homeless-coder-after-
arrest-in-time-for-today-show-interview/)

As it says, he's even been on the Today show.

This is an "as told to" for the Experience column in he Guardian's Saturday
magazine, so it's not intended to be a news report.

